# ★FreeGameADay★ Drangon Wizard



## mikeik (Sep 12, 2012)

Mod Type:: Application

Difficulty:: Moderate

Mod Base:: Other

Mod Status:: Stable

Apply In:: Other (See Description)

Carrier:: N/A

Optional:: Custom Settings

Requires Root:: No

Source:: 









Dragon Wizard

"The world's most wanted game in 2013!" ★★★★★ (by John33) 
"One well-fed dragon, can surpass 10 wizards!" ★★★★★ (by appranks)

Download Link
http://bit.ly/107hfBT
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.gamezen.dragonwizardmk

★ Release EVENT ★
- Play now, and draw the legendary rare dragon at double rate!!

Pretty and cute ones to marvelous and fancy ones,
The world of fantasy with various dragons!
Brag your dragon and start the battle with the dragon masters all around the world.

Gamezen, the master of battle R.P.G, bring to you the master piece in 2013,
Download the 'Dragon wizard' now!

★ Bree the dragon ★
Legendary Dragon eggs are hidden all over the place!
What possibly be my egg will turn into? Breed your dragon in your own way!
- The world is totally into dragon breeding!

★ Mating system ★
Mate your two best dragons and hatch the legendary !
- Though you match two different dragons with two different ranks, you may acheive the dragon with higher ranks.
- The mating beween two high rank dragons may hatch rare and legendary dragon!

★ Real-time based dragon battle ★
Make your own dragon army and be notorious in dragon island!
- real-time online battle will bring you

★ Various missions, stages & bosses ★
About 1000 adventurous mission and mighty boss monster awaits your challenge.
- Get experience and gold through the mission!

★ Friend recommendation ★
Do you play dragon wizard? Tell your friends and make more allies
- Send an invitation to your friends and get rare dragon.
- Get recommendation from your friends and get cash.

Download Link
http://bit.ly/107hfBT
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.gamezen.dragonwizardmk


----------

